# you tube videos on Amtrak



## blackpup (Jun 13, 2016)

Does anyone know any good you tube videos about the history of Amtrak. All I could find are people's videos of their trips, in which I saw a really really good one on some guys ride on the CZ through the rockies, beautiful. But I want to see more of like the history channel would show.

Thanks.


----------



## CCC1007 (Jun 13, 2016)

If such a channel doesn't exist then there is probably a need for one. I've been thinking about building an informational website with data on every route, type of equipment, some travelers tips, and eventually information on all of the stations served by Amtrak.


----------



## KmH (Jun 13, 2016)

Amtrak History

The first 40 years - in 2 minutes.

Which is why many YouTube videos are essentially useless.

https://youtu.be/vYQcpD1XXiE

History of Amtrak on YouTube

Then the trick becomes figuring out what order the multitude of clips realate to each other, or* if* they even do relate to each other.


----------



## CCC1007 (Jun 13, 2016)

KmH said:


> Amtrak History
> 
> The first 40 years - in 2 minutes.
> 
> Which is why many YouTube videos are essentially useless.


I think that's the promo for the DVD that Amtrak had made for their 40th anniversary.


----------



## KmH (Jun 13, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> I think that's the promo for the DVD that Amtrak had made for their 40th anniversary.


If so, Amtrak should put the entire video online.


----------



## CCC1007 (Jun 13, 2016)

KmH said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think that's the promo for the DVD that Amtrak had made for their 40th anniversary.
> ...


And forgo the revenue from the DVDs?


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 13, 2016)

Yeah those DVD's are something like $25 a piece. But well worth the $25.


----------



## KmH (Jun 13, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > CCC1007 said:
> ...


Yes.They could make more money by selling tickets people book because they watched the video on YouTube.

How many of those DVD's do you think Amtrak sells per year?

And at what profit margin?


----------



## CCC1007 (Jun 13, 2016)

KmH said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...


I have no idea how many, but they are PROFITABLE as they paid off the filming years ago and they cost much less to make than their sale price.


----------



## KmH (Jun 14, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > And forgo the revenue from the DVDs?
> ...





CCC1007 said:


> I have no idea how many, but they are PROFITABLE as they paid off the filming years ago and they cost much less to make than their sale price.


Oh! You work for Amtrak and know the DVD is profitable.

When was the DVD made, how much footage on the DVD was already in-the-can and didn't have to be shot to produce the DVD, what was the DVD production cost, and when did the DVD go on sale?


----------



## CCC1007 (Jun 14, 2016)

KmH said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...


No I don't work at Amtrak, but if the dvd isn't profitable by now they are either marketing or messing up some other aspect as a DVDs of this quality SHOULD have been rather cheap, and it has sold out at least once, as my parents got me one directly from the online store, and a few days later my grandparents tried to purchase it for the same reason, but it was sold out. If that first run didn't cover the costs of production then Amtrak was in violation of their charter by using federal money to pay for a frivolous piece of propaganda.


----------



## trainman74 (Jun 14, 2016)

Amtrak may not have the rights to put some of the footage online.



> If that first run didn't cover the costs of production then Amtrak was in violation of their charter by using federal money to pay for a frivolous piece of propaganda.


It's hard if not impossible to prove that Amtrak spending $X on advertising leads directly to at least $X in additional revenue -- are they in violation of their charter by producing _any_ advertising materials?


----------



## blackpup (Jun 14, 2016)

Checked amazon instant video, nothing. I did find some history of Amtrak books though that look promising, but I one I like isn't on kindle. Hard cover only. Although, pictures in the book would probably look better in the book


----------

